# Widerstand des Kabels



## pfiffikus (17. Dezember 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe ein Kabel (70m) durch unser Gebäude gezogen. Die einzelnen Adern haben einen Widerstand von jeweils 6 Ohm. Nun stelle ich fest, dass mein Notebook eine Verbindung über dieses Kabel bekommt, mein Desktoprechner nicht. 

Kann es sein, dass die 6 Ohm je Ader zu viel sind? 

Gibt es eine Festlegung, wie groß der Widerstand der Adern sein darf? 


Pfiffikus


----------



## Skinner (17. Dezember 2004)

Es gibt sicher bestimmungen wie groß der Widerstand ist nur will ich mal vorweg fragen mit was du den Widerstand gemessen hast.

Wenn du ein Multimerter genommen hast musst du vorher den Widerstand der Strippen abziehen.

Aber bei einem solchen Widerstand kann es sein das du irgendwo einen knick oder was ähnliches im Kabel hast


----------



## MCIglo (17. Dezember 2004)

Warum nimmst du nicht einfach ein echtes Cat. 5 Kabel?



			
				CNAP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Spezifikation für 100-Mbit/s-Basisband-Fast-Ethernet, bei dem zwei Paar UTP- oder STP-Kabel verwendet werden. Das erste Paar dient zum Empfangen und das zweite zum Übertragen von Daten. Um das korrekte Timing der Signale zu garantieren, ist die Länge eines 100BaseTX-Segments auf 100 Meter beschränkt. Basiert auf dem IEEE 802.3-Standard.


----------



## pfiffikus (17. Dezember 2004)

Skinner hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt sicher bestimmungen wie groß der Widerstand ist nur will ich mal vorweg fragen mit was du den Widerstand gemessen hast.


Im Keller habe ich meine "Spezialbuchse" angesteckt, die intern alle 8 Pins überbrückt. 

Am oberen Ende habe ich die Spitzen eines Multimeters an die Pins RJ45-Steckers gehalten. Zwischen je zwei Pins wurde jeweils zwischen 11 und 12 Ohm gemessen. 

Messe ich mit Hilfe dieser Spezialbuchse ein handelsübliches Ethernetkabel, konne ich auf Werte zwischen 1 und 2 Ohm. Diese Kabel funktionieren dann mit allen Geräten. Das lange Kabel nur mit manchen. 



			
				Skinner hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du ein Multimerter genommen hast musst du vorher den Widerstand der Strippen abziehen.


Halte ich die Spitzen des Multimeters zusammen, zeigt es 0,1 Ohm an. Die machen das Kraut nicht fett. 



			
				MCIglo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum nimmst du nicht einfach ein echtes Cat. 5 Kabel?


Weil das Kabel (es ist Twistet Pair) in der Wand liegt und mir das Austauschen keinen Spaß machen würde. Deshalb würde ich gern zuvor andere Möglichkeiten abchecken. 

Pfiffikus


----------



## MCIglo (17. Dezember 2004)

So weit ich weiß, gibt es Geräte, die die Signale verstärken (aktive Hubs, Switches,...) aber ich glaube nicht, dass die dir wirklich helfen werden.

Hast du mal getestet, ob es nicht vlt an PC liegt? Vlt. stimmt ja an den Einstellungen was nicht.

Oder teste auch mal, wie gut dein Notebook senden kann. Ob du hohen Packet-loss, hohe Latenzzeiten oder einfach nur niedrigen Datendurchsatz hast. Ich weiß leider den Widerstand von so einem Kabel im Normalzustand auch nicht. Wobei mir 6 Ohm auf 70Meter nicht viel erscheint. Immerhin ist die maximale Länge zwischen 2 aktiven Geräten etwa 100Meter.


----------



## pfiffikus (18. Dezember 2004)

MCIglo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast du mal getestet, ob es nicht vlt an PC liegt? Vlt. stimmt ja an den Einstellungen was nicht.


Mit einer klitzekleinen Änderung funktioniert der PC tadellos. Man muss ihn nur in den Keller schleppen und mittels eines gekauften 1,5m langen Kabels am Switch anschließen. Deshalb schließe ich aus, dass mit den Einstellungen etwas nicht stimmt. 

Auch eine Knoppix-CD kann nur im Keller eine Verbindung herstellen. Oben nicht mehr. 

Das Notebook ist neuer. Kann es sein, dass dieses eine empfindlichere Netzwerkkarte besitzt als der alte PC. Unterscheiden sich alte und neue Netzwerkkarten in Sachen Empfindlichkeit? Könnte die Kombination von langer Leitung und unempfindlicher Netzwerkkarte schuld sein?

Pfiffikus


----------



## Johannes Postler (18. Dezember 2004)

Könnte schon. Eben genau deswegen ist die maximale Länge eines Ethernetkabels begrenzt. Sie ist zwar eigentlich bei 100m, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das so genau geht. Wenn mehrere Faktoren zusammenspielen (schlechte Netzwerkkarte, vlt. schlechtes Kabel, Länge...) kann es vielleicht zu einer Begrenzung auf unter 70m kommen.
Lösungsvorschläge: 

Andere Netzwerkkarte - vielleicht nicht gleich kaufen, sondern erst mit einer geliehenen probieren. 
Vielleicht kannst du ein WLAN einrichten?


----------



## pfiffikus (18. Dezember 2004)

Johannes Postler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eben genau deswegen ist die maximale Länge eines Ethernetkabels begrenzt. Sie ist zwar eigentlich bei 100m, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das so genau geht.


Die maximale Länge der Kabel ist eigentlich wegen der Signallaufzeiten begrenzt, nicht wegen des Widerstandes. Selbst armdicke Kupferkabel würden bei 300m nicht funktionieren. 



			
				Johannes Postler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vielleicht kannst du ein WLAN einrichten?


Es läuft gerade die Aktion "Ersetze WLAN durch Kabel, weil Stahlbeton nicht gut für WLAN ist. Aber nette Idee ;-)



			
				Johannes Postler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Andere Netzwerkkarte - vielleicht nicht gleich kaufen, sondern erst mit einer geliehenen probieren.


Das wird wahrscheinlich die letzte Option sein. Mal sehen, wer mir die Karte mal ausborgt. 


Pfiffikus


----------



## MCIglo (18. Dezember 2004)

Versuch mal, eine 3Com Karte aufzutreiben. Sind zwar etwas teurer als andere, aber dafür wirklich die Besten.



> Die maximale Länge der Kabel ist eigentlich wegen der Signallaufzeiten begrenzt, nicht wegen des Widerstandes. Selbst armdicke Kupferkabel würden bei 300m nicht funktionieren.


Wäre es die Laufzeit, gäbe es kein Internet 
Es ist eher die Signalstärke. Und diese hat etwas mit dem Widerstand zu tun. Natürlich auch noch andere Dinge wie Nebensprechen, Kollisionen usw.


----------



## Johannes Postler (18. Dezember 2004)

pfiffikus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es läuft gerade die Aktion "Ersetze WLAN durch Kabel, weil Stahlbeton nicht gut für WLAN ist." Aber nette Idee ;-)
> Pfiffikus



Ok, einen Versuch wars wert. ;-) 
Wenns gar nicht geht -> Glasfaserleitungen


----------



## MCIglo (18. Dezember 2004)

Dann lieber doch n neues Cat.5 Kabel. AufPutz reicht ja


----------



## TobGod (19. Dezember 2004)

Ich denke auch, dass durch das zu lange Kabel unsichere Informationen vorliegen, daher vielleicht mal mit einem Repeater ausprobieren, vielleicht hat ja ein Bekannter soetwas, ansonsten ebay !? Der müsste das Signal verstärken, damit es wieder lesbar ist. Denn soweit ich mich erinner ist der Unterschied zwischen 0 und 1 von 1,6 bis 2,2 oder sowas. Kommst du in diesen Bereich gibs keine sicheren 1er mehr und schon gehts net..


----------



## MCIglo (20. Dezember 2004)

Ein Switch ist ein Multi-Port-Repeater.
Du könntests aber mal einen zweiten Switch ans obere Ende des Kabels klemmen und dann mit dem kurzen Kabel PC und Switch verbinden. Wenn das NB Daten erhält, kommen ja welche an, die allem anschein nach aber für den NIC im PC zu schwach sind. Vielleicht kann der zweite Switch die wieder so verstärken, dass der PC etwas damit anfangen kann.


----------



## xCondoRx (20. Dezember 2004)

MCIglo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein Switch ist ein Multi-Port-Repeater.


Wenn überhaupt, würde ich es Multiport Bridge nennen ..


----------



## MCIglo (20. Dezember 2004)

xCondoRx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn überhaupt, würde ich es Multiport Bridge nennen ..


Beide arbeiten auf der Sicherungsschicht. Somit trifft deine Aussage zu. Aber ein Switch verstärkt auch die Signale und ist somit auch gleichzeitig ein Multiport-Repeater. Gleiches gilt für aktive Hubs oder gar Router.


----------



## pfiffikus (20. Dezember 2004)

MCIglo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein Switch ist ein Multi-Port-Repeater.
> Du könntests aber mal einen zweiten Switch ans obere Ende des Kabels klemmen und dann mit dem kurzen Kabel PC und Switch verbinden.



Die Idee ist Spitze. Es funktioniert!

Es ist zwar nicht meine Lieblingslösung, doch billiger, als ein neues Kabel zu verlegen. 


Pfiffikus


----------

